# Mitsubishi Electric Car Priced Below Nissan Leaf



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool so after rebates it's around $20K. That should go over pretty good, but it's an ugly car!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

"Ugly" is being kind! 

Still, for a family on a budget? A typical commuter stands to save around $2k/year in fuel costs, not to mention long-term savings on other repairs irrelevant to an electric vehicle. If you added "Monthly Payments plus Monthly Gas Costs" when comparing it to an ICE vehicle, it is finally starting to sound like a deal.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What ever happened to the Mitsubishi Eclipse EV? If I were to buy an OEM EV, that's the one I'd want.


----------

